# Jousting Knights



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

A piece I composed for string orchestra:






Enjoy.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It certainly does the job of a medieval type cue for sure. The strings at the head suffer from the dreaded repetitive gunshot effect but that's merely a production/sample limitation quibble. I also personally think the opening strings are too short (articulation wise), but that's just me. Did you consider some period percussion too? A tambourine perhaps and a tabor to add a little sparkle and drive at some point.

Musically the mode used is evocative imv and the top lines work very well. One can easily imagine this in a game or even a film with better production.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Very effective use of Dorian mode.

I second MikeH's comments above. Spot on, except I'm perfectly fine with the Opening - it's sets the vibe just fine. Yeah, maybe some percussion. Yeah, very cinematic.

If I had to suggest some improvements (which it doesn't really need), I'd sneak in some subtle and random time signature changes.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

mikeh375 said:


> It certainly does the job of a medieval type cue for sure. The strings at the head suffer from the dreaded repetitive gunshot effect but that's merely a production/sample limitation quibble. I also personally think the opening strings are too short (articulation wise), but that's just me. Did you consider some period percussion too? A tambourine perhaps and a tabor to add a little sparkle and drive at some point.
> 
> Musically the mode used is evocative imv and the top lines work very well. One can easily imagine this in a game or even a film with better production.


Thanks for the critique, I'll re-consider the use of the extensive use of staccato strings in my next similar compositions.

I did consider the use of other non-string instruments, but I've decided to go for an all-string (bowed) composition for this piece, as I like to keep this composition as simple as possible


----------

